# Hair Pretties



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I bought a 3 drawer plastic container to sort out the pony holders, barrettes & stretchy pony holders yesterday. I had to laugh as i was sorting - wondering if many little girls have as many as Kallie & Abby do!! What is your "hair pretty" collection like?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy doesn't have one. Sometimes when I want to take a seasonal picture of her, say for instance Valentines Day, I will go to my box of ribbon that I use for crafts and whip one up. I cut the hair in front of her eyes , so she doesn't have a top knot.Yes..I will just bet your two have more then most little girls!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

If i can ever get this pic to upload from my phone! Grrrrr


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I need to get Emmie some cute accessories; she had only 1 bow, which she lost at the Hav playdate yesterday. Where do you buy hair goodies for Kallie and Abbie? Most pet stores in Seattle don't carry any. -Jeanne-


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

I just ordered a bunch of bows from bowbizdogbows.com. They are pricey but the quality looks amazing! They are so cute and she has hundreds of different styles. I will let you know how they turn out when they get here!. Diva's current bows are just little ribbons she gets at the groomer. They don't last very long.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Finally, had to do it the long way, but here's our accessories. I get them in the infant dept @ Walmart. They have the cutest little bows & pony holders & barrettes! And cheap.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha ha, SO cute! poor Tillie she never gets pretty anything... lol Karen sent us a pack of the cloth scrunchie like bands in all the girly colors Kodi would never wear! lol She wears those or my daughters bands... we don't own a single bow. lol


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I guess Kallie's just a girlie girl! Abby had her first hair clip yesterday for about 10 minutes. Not enough hair length yet to do a pony, but want to get her used to something being in her hair.


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Cute!
We have a baggie of tiny hair bands and a few clips/bows people have given us. Zelda's hair is just now getting long enough for a pony so let the fun begin 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jmombo (Jul 7, 2013)

I picked up some hair pretties for my girls the other day. Zuzu plays hard, but that bow hung on. BARELY.... but it hung on! LOL


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

*cute*



jmombo said:


> I picked up some hair pretties for my girls the other day. Zuzu plays hard, but that bow hung on. BARELY.... but it hung on! LOL


Awwww!!!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie in her cute bow before she lost it. Thanks jcbpaisley and Sparkle for your suggestions on where to buy hair accessories.  -Jeanne-


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Awwwww, don't they look so cute!! And is Zuzu wearing a dress? The first thing Kallie does in the morning (after potty) is head straight for the laundry room door, where I fix her hair. She likes having it up out of her face.

Yes, Jeanne, you need to get Emmie some cute little bows! They will show up great against that shiny black.


----------



## jmombo (Jul 7, 2013)

Sparkle said:


> Awwwww, don't they look so cute!! And is Zuzu wearing a dress? The first thing Kallie does in the morning (after potty) is head straight for the laundry room door, where I fix her hair. She likes having it up out of her face.
> 
> Yes, Jeanne, you need to get Emmie some cute little bows! They will show up great against that shiny black.


Oh yes, she's in a dress! With 2 daughters in the house, the puppies are lucky to make it through the day without at least 3 different costume changes!!! The men folk have a strict "no costumes for Miggy" clause though. They strictly forbid it! Won't even discuss it!! I don't give up easy though. Maybe, one day, Miggy will be strutting around, impressing the ladies, in a brand new bow tie!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I hate to admit I didn't put this much effort into my daughter's hair pretties, they had plenty of them, I just never put them in a cute little case like I do Gucci's..here's a pic of her after 'fixing her hair', she almost always comes to me when I say "Let's fix your hair"...LOL..People think that is so funny, I guess it is, she'll even tilt her head for me..I tell people she likes to be able to see where she is going 

Kara


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

LOL - Kara, my girls didn't do all of the ponies, barrettes, etc. Maybe that's why I enjoy doing my little girl furbabies' hair!!


----------



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

I make bows (and other things) so my dogs have a heap of them. Problem is I only have boy Havs so I find myself borrowing my friends girls so I can dress them up in pretty things. :laugh:


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

Diva's BowBiz bows are here! I LOVE them! They are pricey but I am really happy with them and they seem really durable. She hand stitches everything and paints them with stiffener so they are really solid and stiff- they don't even feel like ribbon. They look so pretty and fancy.

We got her bows for every season/holiday, and some "everyday" ones as well... she is spoiled.


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow, what a nice assortment!!! Ginny wore bows all the time until we got Griffin a few months ago. Now, when they play, he tried to pull them out of her hair. Hopefully, just a puppy stage....


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Diva may be spoiled, but she certainly is pretty in her new bow. Wow, what an assortment she has. Looks like one for everyday of the year.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Can Emmie borrow some of Diva's bows?! We need to get our cute girls together really soon. 
-Jeanne-


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes!!! So sad we missed the last Seattle playdate!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

jcbpaisley said:


> Diva's BowBiz bows are here! I LOVE them! They are pricey but I am really happy with them and they seem really durable. She hand stitches everything and paints them with stiffener so they are really solid and stiff- they don't even feel like ribbon. They look so pretty and fancy.
> 
> We got her bows for every season/holiday, and some "everyday" ones as well... she is spoiled.


I'm so envious!! Those are some real pretty bows. Canela doesn't like to wear bows (only hair bands), I've tried putting bows on her but she'll take them off in a second. I guess she's doing me favor, one less thing to spend money on.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Diva's bows are adorable!! Is there a clasp, a rubber band, how do they stay in? Do they hold pretty tight? Hmmmm, may have to add to the girls stash......


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

They come with rubber bands by default but you can opt for barrettes or alligator clips. I did French barrettes. They have been staying in great. I use the technique here: http://www.bowbizdogbows.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=12


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

OMG - 321 different styles/colors of these bows!!! Are you serious? I will be broke, they're all just way too cute!! I'm going to have to ask for gift cards for this site for Christmas!!!

Which size did you get?


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

There are thousands of styles!!! I like the 5/8" size, the 7/8" works but it is definitely large on her. The 3/8" could be cute for pigtails but I don't have any.

Here are some more photos of her in the 5/8" ice cream bow for size


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Oh, the 321 different ones was just for the 3/8 size I think! She is so darn adorable in that ice cream bow!! But she's adorable anyway. It looks like you have her "back" section kinda looped, so cute. How on earth did you whittle down the selection to choose from??

My biggest problem right now with Kallie is the new hair growing between her eyes. It's never been cut there, but some of the new growth isn't quite long enough to reach her ponytail. So sometimes I do a ponytail, then put a barrette to hold those shorter hair out of her eyes.


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

We are really into being festive so first we picked bows by holiday- then a few seasonal ones, then some general purpose "princess" styles. I also got all the sets of 3 in "bargain basement" because they were a good deal!

I have the same problem with the baby hairs falling out of the topknot. I have a topknot gel that I'm going to try.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

That is A LOT of hair bows!!! What a lucky girl!!!:biggrin1: She is so cute in her little bow!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Sparkle said:


> Finally, had to do it the long way, but here's our accessories. I get them in the infant dept @ Walmart. They have the cutest little bows & pony holders & barrettes! And cheap.


 I love your collection! I can't keep bows in the sisters hair. If I use clips I'm afraid one will pull it out of the others hair and chew on it. The small rubber bands you have worked the best for me.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

jcbpaisley said:


> I have the same problem with the baby hairs falling out of the topknot. I have a topknot gel that I'm going to try.


Let me know how the topknot gel works, and what brand it is.:clap2:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - that is such a fantastic idea! I have a fancy stacking box set, and one of them is full of the bands and barrettes but they are all jumbled up. My problem is finding room for the storage box! Here is Laila as a puppy in one of my favorite bows!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OOps wrong picture - although that is a cute one, it isnt my favorite bow - this one is!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Okay guiltily kind of passed over this thread for obvious reasons but now I read it over thoroughly :laugh: I have a lot of hand me downs for Mae from Timmy but I'll need to shop for some hair accessories, yay! Hi pretty mama!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Laurie, love Laila's bow! She's such a cutie. The storage box has really made it sooo much easier. Mine were all jumbled together too, but now it's easy peasy.

Jen, just think of how many months of collecting you have ahead of you before Mae can actually wear the bows. She should have quite a collection by then!


----------



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

One of my friends girl I enjoy making bows for.
Miss Rose


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

What a cute little bow! Miss Rose is beautiful.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

All the little girly dogs are adorable with their bows! The grooming salon put a bow in Leo's hair after our emergency groom yesterday. It was cute too but the first person we met coming out of the salon said, "Oh, SHE is so cute!".


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Haha, Leo looks too cute in that picture, I love the bow!!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Who ripped it out first - Leo or your husband? He's so cute!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sparkle said:


> Who ripped it out first - Leo or your husband? He's so cute!


Fortunately, DH was at work last night and didn't see the pretty bow in his little buddy's hair! Hehe! I put the elastics back in this morning but left out the bow.


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

jcbpaisley said:


> Diva's BowBiz bows are here! I LOVE them! They are pricey but I am really happy with them and they seem really durable. She hand stitches everything and paints them with stiffener so they are really solid and stiff- they don't even feel like ribbon. They look so pretty and fancy.
> 
> We got her bows for every season/holiday, and some "everyday" ones as well... she is spoiled.


OHHH WOWWWW that is the kind of barrets i want, where did you get them?


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

Ohh and i have a question, my girl's her is very silky soft and the bows slide right off, any tricks? i tend to use a mini elastic to anchor the bow better but when i try to do the same in pairs for her ears they come out looking like antennas. The avatar pic was taken without the elastics so right after the pic both bows flew off.


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

Fluffball said:


> OHHH WOWWWW that is the kind of barrets i want, where did you get them?


http://www.bowbizdogbows.com/ she is great!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

Fluffball said:


> Ohh and i have a question, my girl's her is very silky soft and the bows slide right off, any tricks? i tend to use a mini elastic to anchor the bow better but when i try to do the same in pairs for her ears they come out looking like antennas. The avatar pic was taken without the elastics so right after the pic both bows flew off.


I always use elastic to make the top knot and just add the bow as decoration. I have had the same experience with ear bows though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Newhavamama (May 8, 2013)

OK so this thread just cost me some money!! LOL!!
Just went on bowbizdogbows.com that was recommended by jcbpaisley and ordered a couple of puppy bows. They have some really cute things on that website.
Will let you know how they hold up.


----------

